# Finally... My first vivarium fake rock Build. (picture heavy)



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

i have been looking on this forum for some time admiring some of the stunning creations people have made.

i have a bearded dragon of 5 years and ever since she got big i have always wanted to make my own custom vivarium but have never had the money or the time. i made it my mission that with my summer break from my degree this year i would start my vivarium.

before i get started i would like to thank a few people from this forum as they helped inspire me and also gave me some friendly advice.
*-Alister*( for his cool summer project build that inspired me for my look)
*-ch4dg*( for answering a few questions for me and introducing concrete grout)
thankyou guys.


*first stage. THE VIVARIUM*

at my college there is a wood work department and i have made good friends with the Technician there and he gave me some left over melamine chipboard.
he cut it for me to the sizes i want and he threw me some tools and i put it together.


Heres the vivarium all put together. the measurements. 
*lenght* 1300mm *depth* 460mm *height* 590mm









i had a big vent fitted aswell, i placed it similar to my old viv.


















after i had the tank built i drew up a very rough idea sketch of what i wanted inside.








(its a very rough sketch LOL)


i then moved on to cutting my spaceboard. i am going to make my ledge first, this will be the focal point of the tank.


















i then made steping ledges so she could get up to the top.









now time to put these bits together...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome so far


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

The ledge is all done so far.









i like how it looks so far 

Messy Messy









Now time to work on the other side and get some rocks there


















i also added a mini ledge on the side. i think its going well so far









now i am very happy with this side, time to start back to the other side again.


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Time to make this ledge look alot more presentable.

i decided to have this todum pole like structure up the corner, dont know why but i like it.









now its building up time.









Really think this side has turned out just as good as the other. YEY


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

As you can see she is a pretty big girl on the back of myself and my fiancee. and really needs moved from her 3foot viv to a nice big one... although i think shed prefer my room, loves running around it. lol


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Finished modeling with the space board.
Its all looking good.

let me know what you guys think.




























*GROUTING COMING SOON...*


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks insane.....
ax7 fan:2thumb: (R.I.P rev)


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Mint.

I'll have to do something like this one day.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> that looks insane.....
> ax7 fan:2thumb: (R.I.P rev)


thanks man yeah i see u like my headboard, the wife painted it.

wat u think of my dragon, i dont know to much about size but i havnt seen another female her size


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good so far : victory:

I notice you haven't put any vents in the bottom of the viv, you might have a problem with over heating the cool end unless you use very low wattage spotlamps : victory:

Jay


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Looking good so far : victory:
> 
> I notice you haven't put any vents in the bottom of the viv, you might have a problem with over heating the cool end unless you use very low wattage spotlamps : victory:
> 
> Jay


i just have the big vent at the top. the tanks i seen had no traces of vents on the bottom. some did have the wee circle ones along the side but i figure one big one at the cool end should work fine. i have still been wondering if it will though, but my clear seal im usin at the mo has the one vent at the cool end so i was just coping the same layout.

when everything is in i will check temps and air. i use 60 watt heat bulbs im gonna see if they do fine for in here, they get over the temp in my current one, theomostat saves that now.

yeah so im hoping im not doing wrong with the one big vent.

if all fails il drill a few circle ones in the back.

let me know what you think of the vent. you have made me paranoid now. LOL


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

SirLance said:


> i just have the big vent at the top. the tanks i seen had no traces of vents on the bottom. some did have the wee circle ones along the side but i figure one big one at the cool end should work fine. i have still been wondering if it will though, but my clear seal im usin at the mo has the one vent at the cool end so i was just coping the same layout.
> 
> when everything is in i will check temps and air. i use 60 watt heat bulbs im gonna see if they do fine for in here, they get over the temp in my current one, theomostat saves that now.
> 
> ...


It might be ok, but I'm always weary of vivs that don't have vents at the bottom. The problem is that you can't get proper convection, that is warm air rises and leaves the viv via the top vents, but fresh cooler air has be drawn in from the bottom, so if you don't have any way for air to get in then this makes it hard to get a good cerculation going.

As an example of what I mean, now it's nice and hot, go and sit in your car for 5 minutes with just one window open and place a peace of paper on the dashboard, I bet it stays there, and you start to cook. Now open the other window and watch the peace of paper get blown out the car, and you will feel the temps drop.

Another problem you might get is higher humidity, again a side effect of bad or poor ventilation, again you can see the effects of this in modern houses with double glazing, in the winter when it's cold outside you crank up the heat, and close all the doors and windows, block up as many cracks as you can..And what happens, you start to see black mould appearing. Not because your house is damp, but because the poor ventilation is trapping the moisture inside your rooms. The bedrooms and bathrooms are of course the most effected, and of course hi humidity is a killer for desert/arid reptiles : victory:

Just keep an eye on the temps, and put in a hygrometer to check for humidity, you want to be looking at around 40% or less in the hot end, and no more than 55% in the cool end.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

excellent crafting of the foamboard :no1: and a very impressive looking layout. well done :2thumb:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> It might be ok, but I'm always weary of vivs that don't have vents at the bottom. The problem is that you can't get proper convection, that is warm air rises and leaves the viv via the top vents, but fresh cooler air has be drawn in from the bottom, so if you don't have any way for air to get in then this makes it hard to get a good cerculation going.
> 
> As an example of what I mean, now it's nice and hot, go and sit in your car for 5 minutes with just one window open and place a peace of paper on the dashboard, I bet it stays there, and you start to cook. Now open the other window and watch the peace of paper get blown out the car, and you will feel the temps drop.
> 
> ...


i understand what your saying.

so if was to put a circlular vent in down lower aswell as the one i have on the roof, where could i put it.

my big vent is on the left above the ledge. cud i have a circle one at the same side lower (under the ledge) or would it have to be at the opposite side? which is my hot end?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

SirLance said:


> i understand what your saying.
> 
> so if was to put a circlular vent in down lower aswell as the one i have on the roof, where could i put it.
> 
> my big vent is on the left above the ledge. cud i have a circle one at the same side lower (under the ledge) or would it have to be at the opposite side? which is my hot end?


 
i deally you want a vent high up the side on the hot end. this allows the rising hot air to escape. and then vents low down on the cool end, and the hot air rising and leaving the viv draws fresh cool air in from the bottom of the viv at the cool end, this also helps to cool the cool end, and keep humidity down.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

SirLance said:


> wat u think of my dragon, i dont know to much about size but i havnt seen another female her size


i've seen bigger....











your b/g looks insanely nuttz:no1:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*GROUTING FINALLY*










I used concrete floor grout. which is kickass!

*Heres my first layer.*










I done 4 layers of grout and filled in bits here and there till i was happy but i think this is a good result. I also cleaned up all splatters on the sides and sanded my NEW HOLES for my vents.



















*And here are my new vents i drilled in to go along with my BIG vent on the roof.*










All that was left was a little admiring. lol im happy with the grouting.










*PAINTING*
*COMING SOON...*


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks really nice  - would you say that grout is better than the tile grout?...
god I hate waiting for 24hrs for it to dry lol.

I like what you've done with the vents too! sick


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

kitech said:


> Looks really nice  - would you say that grout is better than the tile grout?...
> god I hate waiting for 24hrs for it to dry lol.
> 
> I like what you've done with the vents too! sick


 
YES i would def recommend this grout it leaves a nice rough texture so it saves putting down sand and i imagine it does dry quicker i got my first 3 coats on in the one day. it was pretty warm in my room tho. lol and just used thick brushes on the next day and left it a whole day and it seems completely dry.

unibond tiling on concrete floors is the way to go. pick it up at bnq.

thanks for the comment.


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

SirLance said:


> YES i would def recommend this grout it leaves a nice rough texture so it saves putting down sand and i imagine it does dry quicker i got my first 3 coats on in the one day. it was pretty warm in my room tho. lol and just used thick brushes on the next day and left it a whole day and it seems completely dry.
> 
> unibond tiling on concrete floors is the way to go. pick it up at bnq.
> 
> thanks for the comment.


Ok cool, I'll give it a go next time!
once again, good job man


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SirLance said:


> unibond tiling on concrete floors is the way to go. pick it up at bnq.
> 
> .


agreed: victory:

looks awesome by the way


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

looks awesome man! how much has it cost you to do?


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

looks sick !!! great job : victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good mate. : victory:

Jay


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*FINALLY...*
*THE PAINTING IS HERE!*​ 
After i had finished grouting it was painting time, now painting is not my strongest skill, if it can even be considered a skill...​ 
Base coat *RED*. why red cause i like wed ​ 









i choose red as i seen other people use it thats the main and only reason.​ 

Next colour *BROWN*. i choose this so i had a darker colour and have different colours would be like stones as they are not all one colour. it looks black though.​ 









it still wasnt looking like rocks yet so i tried this colour i had, yellow ochre.​ 









as you can see i am by no means a painter, i just wasnt having any luck so i called for back up. (i made my fiancee paint it for me as she can paint)​ 









i told her what i wanted it to look like, i wanted it darker and to have a western rock feel but i didnt want it too orange or red...
AND... this was what she ended up with:2thumb: i was very happy​ 









she also painted my sky for me also... again very happy.​ 






 

*AFTER THIS...*​ 
i started varnishing with this varnish i got of ebay, recommended by becky.Thanks:no1:​ 






 
i got 5 coats on so far and then i run into a PROBLEM!!!​ 
i had my dragon run in around the tank just to see if she would climb the ledge and i discovered the top two step stones were not coming out far enough, she couldnt get up without my help.... SO..... GROUTING TIME AGAIN!!!:devil:​ 
*BEFORE*​ 






 
*AFTER*​ 






 






 
*NOW*... *NEXT*.... i will be painting up and varnishing these stones again. and then i will be wiring everythng up. i have my thermostat ready and i bought a flurecent tube fitting from BnQ and all the leads and basking bulb, so im ready to roll... *SOON:lol2:*

Feedback :welcome:​


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb: great job


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice one, looks wicked!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Good job, looks awesome!


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

It just gets better and better :2thumb:

Keep updating us and keep the pics coming!


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

loving those clouds,so hard to do,looking at those just made me repaint over mine,shall have another go


----------



## theyoungaquarist (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice set up!


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks for all the feedback guys.

im just up late finishing of a few more coats of varnish on my sky, i have 5 coats in total, sides n roof each.

i started painting the outside of the tank with black gloss also.

trying to get as much done at once because i want it finished. LOL


so my to do is as follows:

repaint my fixed ledges
varnish my fixed ledges
varnish the ground
do another few coats of varnish on my sky
paint the exterior of the viv with black gloss
wire all electrics up
and i almost forgot buy glass LOL
so still got abit to go but i should have this all sorted out by sunday, apart from the glass.

so the next thing you will see is the finish peice minus glass.
i might include my setting up of lights and wiring, if people would like to see that?

any questions just ask away and thanks for taking the time to look at my post and give me feed back. i hope i have inspired people to try this as other people inspired me.

:notworthy:


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

looks fantastic, i want to do something like that for my boa, except more rain foresty rather than desert...:lol2: and kinda sideways from yours so she can climb, she loves to climb:2thumb: and whats a roundabout on the cost for it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks friggin amazing :no1:


----------



## Daised (Jul 9, 2011)

wow this looks amazing  where do you buy the space board from? 

love the clouds on the sky 

Nic


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Thankyou for all the positive feedback im surprised im gettin such good reviews from you all, i remember looking at other peoples thinking, "i can never do that, im not good enough". it just goes to show its something anyone can do, granted i did need help with painting. which is why you marry a painter/artist. LOL they will come in handy 

i urge anyone to try it out themselves, its very rewardin, the feeling when you look at what you have got done.

Here is a price list with around about prices as i cant completely remember, but i know i am not far off.

Heres a rough price list.

*Wood*: I was lucky enough to have a cool guy in my college that just gave me the wood and cut it for me. But you can check wood prices on homebase and BnQ's websites.

*Spaceboard*: I got it From BnQ. It was about *£15* for a pack of 4, I only used 2 out of the pack.

*Grout*: got from BnQ for* £15*.

*Vents*: all of them together cost *£30*.

*No more nails*: must spent *£36* on all that I used.

*Paints*: I got of greatArt's website, spent* £40* on them

*Varnish*: I got from ebay, *£17*

*Electrical stuff*: fluorescent tube fitting, heat light fitting(BnQ) plugs and leads (BnQ also), for the life of me I cant find the receipt but it was no more than *£40*

So id say I have spent just over* £190*, which is not bad at all, if I had bought wood it prob would have been another *£30-40*. Plain white furniture board is cheap on BnQ's website.

So I have done well so far for money.

I have yet to get glass, I will let you all know how much I pay for glass.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Fantastic piece of work to produce an outstanding viv :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I think its a great viv you have done, but you could have done it a lot cheaper as I think what you have spent is quiet expensive. .

I get all my polysterene free from the pet shop, its what they get around the packaging from their fish etc.. so he lets me have it for free,

Paints - I get from The Range in the childrens dept £1 a bottle of acrylic

Varnish - just over a £5 B&Q

Vents you can buy a pack of 4 round one in white or brown in B & Q for just around £4

No more nails 2 tubes (if needed) £10 

Tub of B&Q grout around £10 - £20 depending on size required.

Plants I got from the pound shop and spilt them

Control unit for uv I get from THE RANGE fish section @ £19.99 all you need to do is get correct wattage for the size tube.

Ceramic light bulb fitting complete with cable and plug, £3-65 off Ebay

Heat bulb from TLC Electrical suppliers 78p

All that comes to less than £60


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> I think its a great viv you have done, but you could have done it a lot cheaper as I think what you have spent is quiet expensive. .
> 
> I get all my polysterene free from the pet shop, its what they get around the packaging from their fish etc.. so he lets me have it for free,
> 
> ...


 
Well I hope that does help sum ppl, I went for quality as my main objective, spaceboard foam rather than the white packaging coz it looks better and its easier to work with.

Paints I got artist paints coz thats the background I come from and I want true realistic colours as much as possible and that was my confidnets.

No more nails price seems abt right but I used a lot so bought more.........

I also wanted a certain grout, concrette floor grout actually. So it hada be got.

Vents, I got a big square one. Aswell as circle ones so cuda been cheaper.....

Got a specific varnish, doesn't smell and dries super quick.

Its all personal preference but I would recomend a few of them materials I used rather than cheaping out. I have seen prices on here before and I have actually done pretty good.

its not about how cheap it is people,
you cant put a price on quality.

the spaceboard, concrette grout and varnish i will swear by.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I was just saying that it can be done cheaper because you thought you hadn`t spent that much,, but other members could be put off from attempting to do their own build with the expense its cost you.
Have a look at all my fake builds in my FAKE ROCK album in my profile , I think whether its cost a fortune or done a lot cheaper the end result is basically the same.


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> I was just saying that it can be done cheaper because you thought you hadn`t spent that much,, but other members could be put off from attempting to do their own build with the expense its cost you.
> Have a look at all my fake builds in my FAKE ROCK album in my profile , I think whether its cost a fortune or done a lot cheaper the end result is basically the same.


 
i was inspired by other builds that were "expensive"and i feel so far in mine it shows that just that little bit more helps.

people dont have to go by my prices but there are things il advise people to get cause it makes it easier. the spaceboard, the grout and even the varnish. make it alot easier and enjoyable.

i went into it without worrying about a bugdet cause i now how expensive a viv can be in a pet store the size i wanted minus decor so i went by that.

people dont have to copy me, the paints thats up to anyone else what they use, i used system 3 cause i wanted it as realistic as possible and up close in person the detail is there. im just one of those people that have to have it "perfect". but none needs to follow.

vents like i said, i used vents i liked. circle ones do just fine. personal preference

but other materials id urge people to get cause they make the job alot easier.

price all depends on the tank too, so i say to people dont worry about prices.

make a budget, shop around and make your decision from there.

what to buy to use is entirely up to you dont be put off, i wasnt.


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i think it looks :censor: awesome  Very lucky Beardy!


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

whether you do it cheaper or spend a bit more for realism, its still what, around half the price of just the viv(depending on models) when they get around that size? :no1: id say its a win/win either way


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

id say sometimes your own build can be cheaper than just a wooden big tank alone but not always but if you buy decor for it in a petshop then it can be dearer.

i just cant put a price on how i feel every time i look at it. PROUD. and im not often proud of myself so im happy.

just hope my dragon likes it, shes a little brain dead:lol2:, i can see me puttin her in it and her glass dancing lookin out str8 away to poo all round my room. il pretend shes saying thankyou.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

That is bloody awesome work!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

looks pretty cool so far =)


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*The finishing touches*​ 
i have gotten most of the finishing touches done, apart from buyin glass and lifting the tank of the ground (its a two man job,LOL)​ 
*Repainted steps*​ 






 
*Electrics all set up With Thermostat*​ 























*Tank painted black*










*Basking Spot*










*Just taking another look*



















*She can climb the ledges!:2thumb:*




















Il have a few more pictures with the tank up on my table, substrate in it, glass fitted and my girl taking in her new home. 

any questions, ask away:2thumb:​


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Looking good.

What substrate is going down?

Did you grout the bottom of the Viv too?

Did you use a dry brushing technique at all, the rocks looks very good? 

Why have you not put the basking spot where the ledge is? I thought bearded dragons naturally climbed towards the sun to bask and like to be off the ground when basking?


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

GeeUK said:


> Looking good.
> 
> What substrate is going down?
> 
> ...


 
im using aspen snake bedding as the substrate. it doesnt get as dirty as sand and my dragon really likes digging it up. she never eats it ever.

i grouted the bottom so it was rough to help keep her nails down.

i did indeed use a dry brush of all those different colours in my post.

yeah i know beardies do that but i have the basking spot there because of her personality. when she was a young and i first had her i had a sticky plant on the wall of the cool end, she would always climb it and sleep there at night and go there during the day to relax then jump down and bask. then she got big and couldnt climb it no more and misses it. she always liked heights on her cool end so i wanted to give it back to her. shows beardies individual personalities.


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

hhahah a thats a great answer to cover your f**k up hahahaha, only jokin, i have a beardy that wont bask unless her feeding dish is under the basking spot too lol strange creatures lol, exellent job on the viv mate, and brill paint job, that lady of yours is defo a keeper for future projects lol :2thumb:


----------



## jutty_D (Jan 7, 2011)

looks good man:no1:


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

nice work, the goof is really hard to see was better than i expected it to be. really lovely viv mate =D


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

mic-b said:


> hhahah a thats a great answer to cover your f**k up hahahaha, only jokin, i have a beardy that wont bask unless her feeding dish is under the basking spot too lol strange creatures lol, exellent job on the viv mate, and brill paint job, that lady of yours is defo a keeper for future projects lol :2thumb:


 
thankyou for the great comment dude.

its great how beardies have their own personalities and pickyness.
not so different from us reallyLOL

oh she is a keeper, il be getting the second ring on her finger as soon as i can


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyukaji said:


> nice work, the goof is really hard to see was better than i expected it to be. really lovely viv mate =D


sorry i didnt quite catch most of that...LOL goof?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice build!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*FINALLY*​
I got my glass today and by god it is the sexiest glass i ever seen.
its a better job than my old glass.

i got it toughened, polished egdes the works and all for 30 quid and wasnt small peices of glass either.

im happy

i will hopefully have a few photos of my tank up on its permanent platform soon.

i will also have updates on how my girl is settling in.

i have been letting her wonder around the tank this week and she seems to like it. she even feel asleep in it.

i have moved her in now just now. and checking temps, all looks good so far.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

SirLance said:


> *FINALLY*​
> I got my glass today and by god it is the sexiest glass i ever seen.
> its a better job than my old glass.
> 
> ...


last pic: d'aaawww:flrt:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

jmack said:


> last pic: d'aaawww:flrt:


 LOL i know, and says lizards cant be cute.

im disliking these ads appearing in my photos, i think its photobuckets fault.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

SirLance said:


> LOL i know, and says lizards cant be cute.
> 
> im disliking these ads appearing in my photos, i think its photobuckets fault.


i seriously almost made a rant thread about it last night :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

and no, lizards/monitors are adorable, my friends boscs will fall over if you scratch behind its earhole thingy:flrt:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

jmack said:


> i seriously almost made a rant thread about it last night :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> and no, lizards/monitors are adorable, my friends boscs will fall over if you scratch behind its earhole thingy:flrt:


 that has to be the greatest thing i have ever heard. id love to see that happen.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

SirLance said:


> that has to be the greatest thing i have ever heard. id love to see that happen.


you just start scratching and he starts leaning into it, his eyes close and he leans more, then plop, and he hops back up and looks around all "nobody saw a thing, GOT IT?":flrt::lol2:


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awww love the sleepy picture :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*Just An Update.*​ 
Its been almost 3 weeks since my last update, as you can see from the last update I was pretty much finished. I just had to move the viv on to where the old one used to be.

Well I got the viv moved the night of my last post. I was watching temperatures there for the past 2 weeks. All seems good and with the temperature drop this week having a thermostat really is a blessing I feel like I have real control now.

This has been one of the most enjoyable and rewarding things I have ever done and I would just like to thank all you guys for your positive feedback.

Now to move on to how my dragon is doing... she really does love it in the new tank I believe. The first week and a half she went mental, not in a bad way but she just couldn't stop exploring the thing. She was climbing up and down the ledge, jumping off the ledge(ignoring the steps I fixed just for her).
She even tried climbing the rest off the background LOL. I found her one day perched on the mini ledge which was only meant for show. thankfully she isn't climbing up there no more.

She can really feel the difference in the cool and hot end a lot better now that she is in a bigger environment and is running back and forward all the time.

I think she has remembered her childhood days as she now sleeps on the ledge, remembering all those years ago she used to sleep up high in her old tank before she got too big. LOL

She has slowed down a lot now this week, I think its cause she is starting to shed here and there in places and she usually gets all down when she sheds.

But yeah, she really does seem to be loving the new tank and I am loving it also. Where she lives in dragon terms is better than where I live I think. LOL

Once again thanks for the feedback and don't be afraid to ask me any other questions. and who knows maybe I will do another build at some point, I am really starting to want a Leo. but who knows. Everyone here will be the first to find out. 

Il leave you with some pictures of the tank all finished and on show.

Was thinking of uploading a few videos I have of the dragon going nuts in the viv to YouTube. If you guys would like to see them that will probably make me not lazy and do it, let me know.

Thank You:thumb:

*Final Photos*​


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow looks pretty amazing all finished, one of the best ive seen :no1: and your little lady seams well pleased with her new pad :2thumb:

Is it okay to use aspen with beardies, I really like the look of it, and have two big bales of it here for my snakes.

As for the leapord gecko....go for it you wont regret it, im more of a chameleon person, but my hubby got me one as a surprise.....and well, I now have 7 lol, there great pets, and sooooo beautiful : victory:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks fantastic well done:2thumb: its a great looking viv .


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Gemmatony10 said:


> Wow looks pretty amazing all finished, one of the best ive seen :no1: and your little lady seams well pleased with her new pad :2thumb:
> 
> Is it okay to use aspen with beardies, I really like the look of it, and have two big bales of it here for my snakes.
> 
> As for the leapord gecko....go for it you wont regret it, im more of a chameleon person, but my hubby got me one as a surprise.....and well, I now have 7 lol, there great pets, and sooooo beautiful : victory:


 
i have used aspen now for about 2-3 years. it was cleaner than sand and doesnt wreck my doors.

and my beardie is fine still 3 years later. she gets the odd bit on her mouth when she is walking and licking, but she shakes her head and it goes flying off.

she likes digging it and snuggeling in it. so id say go for and just watch them to make sure they are not eating it.

thankyou for the info on leos i really would like one or two they are very pretty. guess we will see.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

top job ,,looks real good :2thumb:,,yes to you tube vid from me...:2thumb:


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing viv build! Glad to see the finished product - looks so good! :2thumb:

I wish I was your Beardie!!


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

love it....looks stunning....well done : victory:


----------



## Scott1970 (Jan 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see the rest of the build, it looks awesome so far. :2thumb:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott1970 said:


> Can't wait to see the rest of the build, it looks awesome so far. :2thumb:


This build is finished… many years ago. :lol2:

I have a new gecko build up though.


----------

